# New Apparel Design - Always Throw Topwater



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Hey, if you ordered a shirt during our last apparel pre-order you know that the quality is amazing!

Pre-order the new design here - https://navarrekayakfishing.com/shop/pre-order-navarre-kayak-fishing-performance-att/

*Use discount code "friends" and it will automatically take 10% off!*

Our newest apparel design is called "Always Throw Topwater" and it turned out amazing.

The slogan was brought to me by a good friend and the design was handcrafted by an amazing local artist.

Let us know what you think after you see the photos and video!

https://youtu.be/IoWzo-oSSso


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for all of the orders!

Here’s a picture from this morning with a clear explanation about why we “Always Throw Topwater”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

